# Busschaerts



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

Is there an American loft that have any of the Jeff Horn Busschaerts?


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

Check out www.twobewon.com. I dont know if they still have pure 100% Busschaerts, but I do know they have this line and win with it in one loft races.


----------



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks I will check it out. I know i have seen one loft that advertises Busschaerts but they look nothing like the Busschaerts I recall. I has some from Jeff Horn stock back in the 80's. Thanks again for your note.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I know a guy that imported some from Ireland if that peaks your interest.


----------



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

*Jeff Horn Busschaerts*

I've not heard back regarding the guy that imported some busschaerts. Would love the contact. Also, I see there use to be a guy in MN that had Jeff Horn Busschaerts, Gregg Finch. Not sure who might have gotten soem of his birds. Also, there is a breeder in Australia. I was trying to get some from here in the USA. Anyone with a link to some Jeff Horn Busschaerts I would appreciate hearing from you. One of his birds I recall was Charter Flight.


----------



## Wiley Flight (Aug 9, 2014)

Im a friend of Jeff Horn Nikit send me a PM and I may be able to help


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2020)

*jeff horn*

South african,basil gossman imported busschaerts from dr horn in the 80's.these birds were off the maid marion/charter supreme lines,to this day they are still winning out of turn on any distance especially the long hard one's.


----------



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Would you know how I might reach someone that might have his birds. I looked him up and sadly seems he may have passed away back in September. 
Where are you located? Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2020)

Nikit said:


> Thanks for the information. Would you know how I might reach someone that might have his birds. I looked him up and sadly seems he may have passed away back in September.
> Where are you located? Thanks again.


Hi,yes he passed away.His nephew Edmund Gossman still got the birds and i bought the best from him.Edmund represented South Africa in 2001 olympiad in Sevenwacht with those birds.I'm only racing for the last two years again but kept my birds all these years.In 2005 i've vinished 12th against about 850 members.In the Board that we are racing busschaerts or crosses won the most races against birdage in excess of 5000.


----------



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

Good to know. I would appreciate if I could get some late hatches or yb from your Busschaerts sometime. I live in Lake City Florida in USA and big clubs here in Florida. At 71 I want so blood that is not raced by everyone here and which I can be competitive. Some of the busschazi had in the 80’s out of the Horn stuff were pies and really good racers. I gave them to a new flyer when I started traveling for my job and could no longer keep my birds in condition. The new flyer was the man to beat with offspring off those birds for years. He was a good flyer but after a few years did not have that same success as most those birds blood being lost in his breeding. I also have him a granddaughter oh Janssen 019 That also produced well. 
Thanks again and glad to know the Horn stuff is still around.


----------



## Nikit (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is my email address if you wish to use that to correspond with me via email. 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for your e-mail address.I'll send you pics tomorow.These birds are really good,they've got the abillity to leave the pack behind.Edmund is not suppose to race because his wife is very sick and goes for dialises every second day and he is currently unemployed.This is the only reason i had a chance to buy his best.Edmund race them hard till six/seven years old and especially when it's a hard race he do well.I keep Houben,Ganus and Clausing birds as well and they cross very well with the Busschaerts.


----------



## Jean Paul Gossman (Dec 26, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> *jeff horn*
> 
> South african,basil gossman imported busschaerts from dr horn in the 80's.these birds were off the maid marion/charter supreme lines,to this day they are still winning out of turn on any distance especially the long hard one's.


The lofts of B&J Gossman and I will continue to race under my fathers name , still houses some of the finest Jeff Horn pigeons to be found in this country. My father and I over the years blended the Jeff Horn birds with three other waves of Busshaert pigeons imported from the UK and Northern Ireland .


----------

